# problem with smart watch T500 plus



## AlexDeForce (Nov 17, 2020)

How about I hope you're okay?
A few days ago a friend gave me a smartwacht that he dropped and had a failure, when turning it on it only shows the entry screen and then it turns off, and the green LEDs at the bottom remain lit, it is the type that charges Magnetically, it fits highlight that it charges and shows the icon of the battery charging and when it has low battery it says low battery. When I turn it on I have the feeling that it stays on due to the above and discharges. I have tried to change the Firmware but I have not found anything, much less have I managed to get Windows to recognize that it may be failing?
or is there any way to fix it?


----------



## Atomic77 (Jan 17, 2021)

Wow it looks pretty beat up.


----------

